# Kratzer & "kaputte" Flächen in Illustrator erstellen



## nike0509 (20. Juli 2007)

Hi,
weiß jemand, wie man in Illustrator Flächen mit zerkratzer Optik, bzw mit kaputten Stellen relativ simpel erstellen kann (s. Anhang)

LG Nike


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2007)

Hi,
also du nimmst ein pixelbasierendes Bild und läßt es dir in Illustrator nachzeichnen.

Gruß


----------



## nike0509 (8. August 2007)

Hi.

danke für den tipp, aber leider ein bisschen zu simpel. ich will ja keine bilder nachbasteln sondern eigene layouts "kaputt" machen...

trotzdem danke

nike


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. August 2007)

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt das du keine eigenen nehmen sollst. Aber es ist einfacher und Zeitsparender sie in Photoshop kaputt zu machen und nachzubauen alls die Grafiken in einem Vektorprogramm zu zeichnen. So komplexe Bilder wirst du nur mit sehr viel Zeit und einem Hang zum Masoschismus mit einem Vektorprogramm hinbekommen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## joobie (30. August 2007)

Hi,

naja, Dirtyworld... nicht ganz, finde ich.

Nike,
In Illustrator hast Du ja schon einige Pinsel von Haus aus, die eine Grunge-Optik hinbekommen können. Noch besser/individueller geht es, wenn Du eigene Pinsel erstellst. Aber das wäre ein weiteres Thema.

So benutzt Du einen bereits mitgelieferten, vorhandenen Pinsel, um eine beliebige Grafik zu "zerstören" (CS3):

- Grafik einbetten/erstellen, Ebene sperren
- Neue Ebene darüber erstellen
- In der neuen Ebene: z.B. mit dem Buntstift-Werkzeug ein paar Striche über die Grafik zeichnen (erstmal ohne Farbe, nur Pfade)
- In der Palette "Pinsel" (sichtbar über Menü "Fenster - Pinsel") über die Optionen-Schaltfläche (rechts oben in der Palette) auf "Pinsel-Bibliothek öffnen - Künstlerisch - Kunstf._Kr.Koh.Bleist" klicken
- alle in der oberen Ebene erstellten Pfade auswählen (STRG+A)
- auf einen beliebigen Pinsel in der vorhin geöffneten Pinselbibliothek klicken
- Rahmenfarbe auf weiß setzen, falls der Hintergrund weiß ist, ansonsten die Hintergrundfarbe als Rahmenfarbe auswählen
- evtl. in der Palette "Kontur" die Rahmenstärke modifizieren.

Hoffe das hilft.

LG
Joobie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2007)

@joobie: Nun dann zeig mir mal wie du die Grafiken die Nike als Beispiel gezeigt hat in einer vernünftigen Zeit und mit dem gleichen Detailereichtum in einem Vektorprogramm hinbekommst.

Gruß


----------



## joobie (30. August 2007)

@Dirtyworld: nun ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich es in Illustrator in ca. 5-20 Minuten hinbekomme, mit einem sehr hohen Detailreichtum. Mit der bereits beschriebenen Prozedur. Ich habe mir allerdings schon viele eigene Pinsel erstellt, die ich dann benutze. Solche Grafiken wie die Beispiele von Nike habe ich schon oft erstellt. Ist ja in zur Zeit 

Ich denke es geht hier auch darum, mit welchem Programm man sich mehr auskennt... Ich bin halt eher ein Illu-Junkie. Kenne mich in Photoshop natürlich auch aus, bevorzuge aber bei solchen Sachen immer Illu. Ist vielleicht auch Geschmackssache...

LG


----------

